# Help Identifying Some Percussion Instruments



## cherrytree

Hello! I'm an amateur music enthuasiast who's been doing a lot of transcribing lately to build up my skills. Unfortunately I'm really weak in my knowledge of percussion so I'm having a bit of difficulty figuring out what the parts are in the piece I'm currently transcribing. Sadly I do not have any percussionists in my life at the moment, so instead Google brought me here. Hopefully this is an acceptable place for this topic. 

The song itself can be listened to here (youtube link). It's probably best to skip to 1:12.

Basically I can tell there's some kind of gong, something jingly, and a drum of some description--which is probably pretty shameful OTL. If anyone can help identify more precisely, I'd be very grateful!


----------



## Xapumup

Hello,

It seems to be to be some kind of a big drum that is played with two sticks - one big and the other a small branch like one. It sounds similar to the Bulgarian national drum called "Tupan"(The letter "u" is pronounced as in "but"). The most typical use of the Tupan is in the folklore as an accompanying instrument to a singer or to another melodic instrument.

Here are some photos: https://www.google.bg/search?q=%D1%82%D1%8A%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BD&rlz=1C1NNVC_enBG499BG499&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=bg&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&authuser=0&ei=0Uk4UtfgEaja4ATJ_oDAAQ&biw=1112&bih=842&sei=20k4UvmsJKeD4gTGuoFg

And here is sound: 




The recording is from the National School of Music in Sofia, Bulgaria. The piece is called "Suite for Tupan" and is composed by the father of the Bulgarian percussionists' school Dobri Paliev.

Here is another one: 





Here you can see the most common role that the Tupan has in the Bulgarian folklore - rythmical accompanying of the melody(in this case the solo instrument is Bulgarian bagpipe.)





And here is a strange but intriguing ethnical fusion of bagpipe(called gayda in Bulgarian, tupan and didgeridoo.





You can here it in a folklore orchestra the main percussion instrument(although the quallity is not very high you may still here it). 



It is from the Folklore ensemble "Dobrudzha" from the city of Dobrich in north Bulgaria. I si called "A tupan beats in the middle of the village." In fact this song has a very funny text and if you are interested I may translate it for you it is a humoristic wedding song.

Wish you love and light!


----------

